# Suche jemanden den ich werben kann (EU-Blackmoore Horde)



## Kazel95 (3. Juli 2017)

Moin, 

ich bin ein sehr erfahrener WoW Spieler in PvE sowie PvP (mehrere Progress Raids in der Vergangenheit und 2v2/3v3 sowie RBG 2k+ Exp).

 

Ich möchte gerne meine Char Liste auf Blackmoore Horden Seite erweitern und habe keine Lust auf ewige Queues und langsames Leveln.

Daher suche ich jemanden den ich werben kann um schnell ein paar Twinks zu leveln

Ich biete euch:


Viel Exp
schnelles Leveln mehrerer Chars
ein entspanntes miteinander
wenn gewünscht Voice Chat über eigenen TS3 Server
Viel Zeit da ich momentan Semester Ferien habe
 

Was ich euch NICHT biete:


Ich gebe für euch kein Geld aus, weder für Gametime noch für Battle Chest oder sonst etwas
 

Wenn ihr also mit einem Erfahrenen Spieler schnell leveln wollt meldet euch:

j.petsch95@gmail.com

Oder falls ihr schon einen Account besitzt Ingame bei: Kazel#2230


----------

